# Which Millipede Species?



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Got my set up ready (had it waiting for a week or two now) and I am thinking of ordering my first millis.... I was originally gonna go with the Burmese but now can't decide between them or the Red Legs.... are there any big differences between them?

I would be really grateful if someone with a bit more milli knowledge could share their experiences of either species 

thanks guys :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

My first and only millipede is a black train millipede I think rain also said they are african, nice big and chunky never had any problems yet.... infact I want about 3 more lol :no1:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I brought 4 red legged millipedes about 5 months ago and I have never seen them, I mean never. It got to the point where I actually had to dig them up to make sure I'm not taking care of a pot. I got so bored I put them in with my giant African Train Millipedes, and I've still not seen them. :whistling2:


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> My first and only millipede is a black train millipede I think rain also said they are african, nice big and chunky never had any problems yet.... infact I want about 3 more lol :no1:


ahh cool, thanks  will have a look into them!



vivalabam said:


> I brought 4 red legged millipedes about 5 months ago and I have never seen them, I mean never. It got to the point where I actually had to dig them up to make sure I'm not taking care of a pot. I got so bored I put them in with my giant African Train Millipedes, and I've still not seen them. :whistling2:


oh.... :lol2: think I might get a couple of each! I don't mind if I don't see them often cos i'm not expecting them to be the most active of pets (and I have so many other animals that I don't want them to be lol) but it would be nice of them to let me know they still exist from time to time


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

You won't see them. :lol2: Plus you shouldn't dig them up, it's not good for them, I only did because I needed the tank they were in. 

You should get some Giant African Train millipedes, mine are always out doing something.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I brought 4 red legged millipedes about 5 months ago and I have never seen them, I mean never. It got to the point where I actually had to dig them up to make sure I'm not taking care of a pot. I got so bored I put them in with my giant African Train Millipedes, and I've still not seen them. :whistling2:


can they live together??


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> can they live together??


I assume all millipede species can live together. :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

vivalabam said:


> I assume all millipede species can live together. :whistling2:


im gonna look into that considering I am after some land snails lol


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> im gonna look into that considering I am after some land snails lol


Let me know what you find, I've got a tank of millipedes and of snails, would be awesome if they could all live together. :gasp:


----------



## geckodelta (Dec 11, 2008)

i was keeping a black train with red legs and I never saw the red legs, and I mean never, one of them has also gone missing so thats confusing :lol2:


----------



## G18241 (Feb 28, 2009)

I have about 5 mixed smaler species in a faunarium and 1 train in another...i dont even know if the smaller oens are still alive, not seen them for week :/

My train never even burrows, seems to sleep ontop of his hide


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

G18241 said:


> I have about 5 mixed smaler species in a faunarium and 1 train in another...i dont even know if the smaller oens are still alive, not seen them for week :/
> 
> My train never even burrows, seems to sleep ontop of his hide


Mine too lol there is not much information on keeping the two together but from what I can gather both dont seem to be a potential threat to one another.: victory: (I thought I just had a weird specimen)
However there is lickley to always be a risk, after all millipedes are alot heavier to the snails shells e.t.c
Might not nessacerily be happy but nothing to say they are unhappy either so if it works for you may not be a problem: victory:
I suppose if you do do it yopu do it at your own risk.


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Where did you lot get your A.Gigas from? Had a quick search on the net but can't seem to find any.... I am fairly new to inverts (apart from my Sabah Spiny & Indian Stick Insects) and don't know of many suppliers yet. I know of Virginia Cheeseman and Bugzuk (although I can't find any delivery info on their website, not very keen on it) but other than that i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to inverts :blush:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

milligerb said:


> Where did you lot get your A.Gigas from? Had a quick search on the net but can't seem to find any.... I am fairly new to inverts (apart from my Sabah Spiny & Indian Stick Insects) and don't know of many suppliers yet. I know of Virginia Cheeseman and Bugzuk (although I can't find any delivery info on their website, not very keen on it) but other than that i'm a bit of a noob when it comes to inverts :blush:


I am no good with latin names lol a common name? perhaps: victory:


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I am no good with latin names lol a common name? perhaps: victory:


the Black Train Millipedes, sorry :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

milligerb said:


> the Black Train Millipedes, sorry :lol2:


oh lol I should know that:whistling2: :lol2: well I actually saw mine at my freinds shop and wanted one so I got mine from penshaw aquatics in the northeast, although they are no expensive mine is the first one I have seen lol..
I have seen some for sale in the invert classifieds may be a good place to check.


----------



## exopet (Apr 20, 2007)

aulacobolus rubropunctatus every time, active, colourful and only 5 inch long


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> oh lol I should know that:whistling2: :lol2: well I actually saw mine at my freinds shop and wanted one so I got mine from penshaw aquatics in the northeast, although they are no expensive mine is the first one I have seen lol..
> I have seen some for sale in the invert classifieds may be a good place to check.


ahh cool, will check them out - do they post?

There is apparently a repti shop fairly near to me (a bus journey away) called Viper and Vine in Manchester, might give them a ring and go down next week... they say they have got them in stock for £9.99 on the website... they seem a good shop & wouldn't mind having a trip there anyway


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

milligerb said:


> ahh cool, will check them out - do they post?
> 
> There is apparently a repti shop fairly near to me (a bus journey away) called Viper and Vine in Manchester, might give them a ring and go down next week... they say they have got them in stock for £9.99 on the website... they seem a good shop & wouldn't mind having a trip there anyway


Sounds like a good plan. :no1: Posting is no problem for millipedes, I got one of mine through the post. :lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

milligerb said:


> ahh cool, will check them out - do they post?
> 
> There is apparently a repti shop fairly near to me (a bus journey away) called Viper and Vine in Manchester, might give them a ring and go down next week... they say they have got them in stock for £9.99 on the website... they seem a good shop & wouldn't mind having a trip there anyway


 
ermmm well good question really... He has a website but no prices on it... I have just recently moved so I am hoping he is able to send stuff down to me.
He is a good guy and I trust him 100% as I used to work there.
The best thing to do would be phone him up "Brion" and see if he is able too... also he doesnt have them in all the time I know but he might be able to point you in the right direction as from what I know he has stock comming in from everywhere just about.
Really good guy knowledgible e.t.c: victory:
It may be worth checking ot your own local stores first though it might just save you some pennies.

p.s I have herd viper and vine are supposed to be an excellent shop[ may take a trip to manchester just to investigate myself at some point.


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> ermmm well good question really... He has a website but no prices on it... I have just recently moved so I am hoping he is able to send stuff down to me.
> He is a good guy and I trust him 100% as I used to work there.
> The best thing to do would be phone him up "Brion" and see if he is able too... also he doesnt have them in all the time I know but he might be able to point you in the right direction as from what I know he has stock comming in from everywhere just about.
> Really good guy knowledgible e.t.c: victory:
> ...


Yeah think I will probably go to V&V, I only just noticed it on Saturday! Was going past on the bus and noticed the shop, looked it up when I got home and was pretty impressed. One of the chaps there is really into birds as well which is brilliant cos I am looking to getting a second budgie as a companion for my little guy so I could kill two (metaphorical) birds with one stone lol

Ordering them from the net is all well and good but it'd be even better to choose and see them all before hand  think I will wait and go to Viper and Vine next week.... will give them a ring before I go then I won't be disappointed... wonder if they will hold one or two back for me : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

milligerb said:


> Yeah think I will probably go to V&V, I only just noticed it on Saturday! Was going past on the bus and noticed the shop, looked it up when I got home and was pretty impressed. One of the chaps there is really into birds as well which is brilliant cos I am looking to getting a second budgie as a companion for my little guy so I could kill two (metaphorical) birds with one stone lol
> 
> Ordering them from the net is all well and good but it'd be even better to choose and see them all before hand  think I will wait and go to Viper and Vine next week.... will give them a ring before I go then I won't be disappointed... wonder if they will hold one or two back for me : victory:


an excellent choice my friend be ready to post pics should you see any: victory:


----------



## milligerb (Feb 13, 2011)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> an excellent choice my friend be ready to post pics should you see any: victory:


oh I will, don't worry :2thumb:

I've even been looking at new digital cameras with a good zoom/macro so I can take decent piccies of the little fellas.... they're gonna cost me a bloody fortune by the time they arrive :whistling2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

milligerb said:


> oh I will, don't worry :2thumb:
> 
> I've even been looking at new digital cameras with a good zoom/macro so I can take decent piccies of the little fellas.... they're gonna cost me a bloody fortune by the time they arrive :whistling2:


 
haha oh yeah :no1:


----------

